# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Ćwiczę, nie przesadzam z jedzeniem, tyję.

## Larry

Witam.

Tak, więc mój problem wygląda tak, że tyję, pomimo wielu starań. Mam 186cm wzrostu, ważę na obecną chwilę 92,2 kg czyli dużo, za dużo. Mój wiek 17 lat.
Codziennie jeżdżę na rowerze jak najwięcej, ponieważ lubię to a dodatkowo mieszkam na obszarach wyżyn(okolice Krakowa). Słyszałem, że w moim wieku diety nie powinny być stosowane, więc i ja tego nie robię. Nie głodzę się, jem po prostu mniej ale nie jakoś mikroskopijnie. Staram się dużo ruszać. Koledzy jedzą trzy razy tyle co ja i nic im się nie dzieje, stoją w miejscu.
Jem mało:
-śniadanie- zazwyczaj płatki z mlekiem Fitness. Ewentualnie dwie kanapki. Twarożki.
-obiad- kurczak z grilla. Do tego sałatka składająca się z sałaty, pomidora, cebuli. Wokół tego obraca się wszystko. Nie stosuje się w moim domu za dużo ziemniaków.
-kolacja to rówież zazwyczaj kanapka, kawałek ciasta z mlekiem.
W między czasie jem owoce bądź piję szklankę wody aby zaspokoić głód. Przyznam, że często czuję się głodny, ale unikam podjadania, staram się wtedy czymś zająć aby tego nie czuć. Od kwietnia jestem na "diecie', ważyłem 96 kg, następnie schudłem do 89 i trzymałem to przez całe wakacje. Wracających z wypoczynku, wróciłem do starego stanu, cieszyłem się, że ważyłem tyle ile wcześniej a tutaj z dnia na dzień jeżdżę i jeżdżę na rowerze, uprawiam sporty i tyję, waga pokazuje co raz to więcej. Przez co tak się dzieje? Ruchu mi nie brakuje, nie podjadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, pamiętaj że to nie tłuszczyk Ci rośnie a mięśnie :Wink:  jeśli dużo ćwiczysz to rozwijają Ci się mięśnie które też ważą :Smile:  a co do diety to doradzę tyle że należy jeść częściej (ok 3-4godz przerwy między posiłkami). A to że mniej jesz bądź  głodzisz się może skutkować tym że organizm robi "zapasy" energii. Trochę wiem na ten temat gdyż studiuję dietetykę :Wink:  jakbyś chciał się czegoś więcej dowiedzieć to pisz ja_1988@vp.pl
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jednak ważę za dużo. Chciałbym ważyć 85kg i mi to wystarczy. Dziwne jest to, że 2 dni temu ważyłem 89, dzisiaj już prawie 93 po całym dniu.

----------


## Karaoke

Moim zdaniem błąd tkwi w diecie i ilości posiłków. Piszesz, że w porównaniu z innymi to niewiele jesz i często odczuwasz głód. Twój organizm odbiera sygnał że będzie głodówka i należy odkładać na zapas tłuszczyk. Zacznij od początku tzn. oblicz swoje dzienne zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne /w necie znajdziesz odpowiedni kalkulator/ następnie ułóż swoją dietę z ujemnym bilansem kalorycznym mniej więcej minus 10 %, posiłków 4-5 dziennie równomiernie rozłożonych w czasie a ostatni tak na 1-1,5 przed snem no i ruch, ćwiczenia itp. oczywiście ogranicz słodycze i rezygnacja z wszelkich fast. Powodzenia

----------


## Goean

Dokładnie... Lepsza dieta rozwiąże wszystko. Polecam Artclinique jest tam dietetyk który na pewno ci zaradzi.

----------


## maja83

> Dokładnie... Lepsza dieta rozwiąże wszystko. Polecam Artclinique jest tam dietetyk który na pewno ci zaradzi.


I oczywiście odpowiednio skasuje :Smile: ) Ile kosztuje 1 wizyta?

----------


## Jolanta

myślę, że w twoim wypadku niezbędna jest konsultacja lekarza, może masz źle dobrana dietę, ale wykonujesz nieodpowiednie ćwiczenia, nie ma na co czekać najlepiej skonsultować się z ośrodkiem, gdzie zajmą się profesjonalnie twoją wagą, ja bym proponowała klinikę vimed w Warszawie , wielu osobom już pomogli

----------

